# Decathlon Regenjacken



## belphegore (11. September 2010)

Hi,

welche Erfahrungen habt ihr (wenn überhaupt) mit Decathlon Regenjacken? Taugen die was? Sprich, sind die dicht? Und schwitzt man darunter nicht wie ein Tier? 

Speziell geht's um diese:
http://www.decathlon.de/DE/regenjacke-neuf-schwarz-khaki-49636555/


----------



## 3radfahrer (11. September 2010)

Ich habe schon ein paar Jacken durch und man schwitzt unter allen wie ein Tier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (11. September 2010)

Ich hab genau die Regenjacke.

Über eindringendes Wasser bei starkem Regen kann ich nicht berichten, bisher blieb ich trocken.

Besonders Atmungsaktiv ist die Jacke jedoch nicht, wobei das bei Regenjacke die dicht sein sollen auch immer schwierig ist. Unter den Armen ist jeweils ein großer Reissverschluss angebracht mit dem man für Durchzug sorgen kann.

Ganz ehrlich...

nochmal würde ich die Jacke nicht kaufen, weil:

-Nur eine kleine Tasche an der Brust in die kaum ne Sonnenbrille passt.
-Der Reißverschluss ist sehr fumelig, d.h. andauernd wird Stoff eingezogen und man muss ihn wieder rausfummeln

Dann lieber mal 20 drauf legen und was anderes kaufen, dass Problem ist halt das man kaum Bikebekleidungsgeschäfte findet.


----------



## Dosenbrot (11. September 2010)

Also für den Preis bekommste nix vernünftiges. Billig ist halt nicht gut. 

Lieber ein wenig mehr bezahlen und dafür was anständiges bekommen. Weil wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal! http://www.bike24.net/p110874.html


----------



## belphegore (11. September 2010)

Okay, Danke an alle! Aber 120 sind eindeutig zuviel. Vorallem fahr ich eigentlich selten bei Regen oder wenn dieser angekündigt ist. Ist nur für den Fall der Fälle und jetzt für'n Urlaub.

Ich hatte diese bzw Decathlon auch ins Auge gezogen wegen der Größe S, und da sieht's meistens mager aus...

Ich werd mir die Decathlon Jacke auf jeden Fall mal genau anschauen.


----------



## belphegore (13. September 2010)

Ich hab mir die Jacke heute mal angeschaut. Also die Reißverschlüsse unter den Achseln beiben dauerend hängen, aber mit dem vorderen hatte ich keine Probleme. Und endich mal eine Jacke die einigermaßen paßt...


----------



## plattfusz (14. September 2010)

Ich hab die hier: http://www.decathlon.de/DE/windjacke-5-schwarz-115850008/
Gutes Teil, die Vaude Casella bleibt dafür zu Hause. Warum die nur Windjacke sein soll versteh ich nicht ganz.


----------



## belphegore (15. September 2010)

Ich vergaß ganz zu erwähnen das obwohl die Jacke von der Länge und Ärmeln paßt, steht der Kragen meilenweit ab. Und leider hat man vergessen hier etwas anzubringen, damit man diesen einstellen kann. Z.B. mit einem Klettverschluß

@plattfusz
Hatte die Jacke auch gesehen, leider gab's die nicht mehr in S. Ich schätze hier hätte es wahrscheinlich auch Probleme mit dem Kragen gegeben...


----------



## belphegore (23. September 2010)

So nun hab ich mir doch die Vaude Spray Jacket II besorgt  Aber an Stelle fÃ¼r 120 fÃ¼r 102â¬. PaÃt in S wie angegossen, bis auf den Kragen. Aber hier ist er nicht so weit wie bei der von Decatlon.


----------



## Gurgel (23. September 2010)

plattfusz schrieb:


> Ich hab die hier: http://www.decathlon.de/DE/windjacke-5-schwarz-115850008/
> Gutes Teil, die Vaude Casella bleibt dafür zu Hause. Warum die nur Windjacke sein soll versteh ich nicht ganz.



Die hab ich auch. Benutz ich vor allem beim Arbeiten als Kurier und hin und wieder auch beim Biken. Ist robust, hält gut dicht gegen Wind und Regen (sofern es nicht allzu nass wird) und ist auch von der Verarbeitung völlig ok. Für den Preis sehr zu empfehlen.


----------

